# [SOLVED] Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

My laptop is an Asus F3TC, running Vista Home Premium. When I booted it this evening, for some unknown reason, I received the following message:

"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause." (etc...)

I subsequently booted from the Vista Recovery DVD, and System Repair recommended performing a System Restore. This I did, attempting to restore from an automatic checkpoint (about 24 hours ago). However, this was unsuccessful, the failure attributed to an "I/O Device Error" (0x8007045D).

Any assistance with getting my computer up and running again would be splendid.


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

boot from the windows disk, and run checkdisk on your drive - including scanning for bad sectors
also try a repair of windows from the disk


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

d/load and run the h/drive makers diognostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

Thanks for your advice. I ran checkdisk yesterday, and Vista is now booting successfully.

Unfortunately, my computer is now refusing to connect to wireless networks. When I ask Windows to diagnose and repair the problem, I receive the message "Windows Wireless Service is not running on this computer", and when I select the option "Start Windows Wireless Service", I am informed that "Windows cannot resolve the problem". Online research revealed that this problem should be able to be resolved by starting the Windows service WLAN AutoConfig (assuming all dependencies are running - in my case, they are). When I attempt to start this service, however, I receive the following error message:

"Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer.

Error 1747: The authentication service is unknown."

Does anyone know of a way around this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

Try this command *


Code:


netsh winsock reset

* then reboot


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

Your suggestion didn't work, unfortunately.

If it's any help, I am now being notified that ASUS MultiFrame isn't working whenever Vista starts. It doesn't seem to affect anything, but perhaps it is a sign of problems elsewhere.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

Check in the Event log. There could be related errors there too.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

if you use it reinstall the driver
if you don't try disabling it

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/nb/F3Jr/ASUS_MultiFrame_UserGuide_XP_EN_V1.pdf

http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/...ty-V1.0.0011-for-Windows-Vista-32_71065.shtml


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

Thanks - I've disabled it. What about the internet problems?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

I think this has something to do with a failed restore (you tried to restore before this, right?). I suggest you save your files now and do a restore to a previous restore point (not the one you chose before). If that fails, do a full system restore.


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

System Restore now tells me that I have no available restore points (though there were several when I tried the other day).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

run the ip config
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/pref_tts_vfra.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

I entered "ipconfig" into Command Prompt and got the following response:

"Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State........: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :"

Nothing particularly enlightening as far as I can tell. I think the key is the 1747 error message, but I haven't been able to find out much about it via Google. I'm beginning to worry, to be honest.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

are the isp's ip addresses entered into properties for the local area connection


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

How do I check that?

When I enter "ipconfig /all" into Command Prompt I get the following (ellipses omitted):

_Windows IP Configuration

Host Name: Laptop 1
Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State: Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Atheros AR5006EG Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address: 00-15-AF-1E-25-B4
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes_


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*

i will move you over to networking this is j/wills area of expertise


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

No advice? This isn't looking good...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

Hi,

This is not my area of expertise but I want to know a few things. They might help johnwill also.

What is the status of the wireless card in Device Manager? Also do you know the location of the card? If yes, try reseating it (remove it and put it back in). Make sure you remove ALL source of power (yes, including the battery) when you reseat the card.


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

The status of the wireless card is "working properly".

I reseated the card (removing all sources of power, as suggested), but nothing was fixed.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

Kindly post a screen shot of your wireless connection properties. Also get the TCP/IP properties under General tab. 

In Device Manager, get the Properties of the wireless card. Click on Advanced tab. Get a screenshot and attach also in your reply.


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

I can't provide with you with wireless connection properties because there _is_ no wireless connection. When I try to connect to wireless networks I get the message:









Properties of the Wireless Card:


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

Advanced Tab:









In case it's of any help, the values associated with the respective properties are: Long and short; Not Present; 64; 60; 64.

If you're interested, the diagnosis I receive is:


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

When I try to resolve the problem, I get the following:









Trying to start the WLAN AutoConfig service yields the message:









Thanks for you help.


----------



## lawrence.cook (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Vista refusing to start, System Restore failing*



TriggerFinger said:


> Try this command *
> 
> 
> Code:
> ...


@ gop, did you try that command with an elevated command prompt? if not give it a try.

i also suggest you run a virus scan in safe mode, and also what security software are you currently running? we need to be sure that there isnt any software screwing around


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

I suggest you try to repair Vista. Follow the steps documented here:
http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/88236-repair-install-vista.html


----------



## gop (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

Thanks for the advice. I tried to repair my installation, but had to install SP1 first. By a stroke of luck, this solved the problem, and nothing further was necessary. WLAN AutoConfig is now running properly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Vista Media disconnected [moved from laptops]*

glad you have it sorted


----------

